# Anybody into Frisbee?



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

My golden recently remembered that he loves frisbees and knows how to catch them. Which was a surprise to me. A few cheap purchases at PetsMart and I discovered that all three of my dogs actually seem to like it, and have figured out how to catch them. Not always mind you, but they definitely have the right idea. 

Just was curious if anyone else was into frisbee with their dogs? My kids are all too big for tricks, but I definitely can play it with them and we have a Frisbee Fest every year where people enter and just see how far out their dog can catch the frisbee at. It was the first time my golden ever showed interest in catching them lol. I like it since they have to think a little harder with angles, distance and height (which can vary).


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been working on getting mine into frisbee. He's just not a very good catch yet.  But he's building enthusiasm. Especially after he found out that if he catches it, we have a tug session. We have the West Paw Zisc. It's flexible, tough, and perfect for throwing or tugging.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I will have to look that up! My dogs seem to like chasing them more than balls. I start with shorter throws when they are starting out. Let them learn how to track and catch, then increase the distance.

I am a horrid throw some days though lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Ossie was crazy about Frisbee's and loved to chase and catch them. 

I can't seem to interest Lisl in them. She's acts like "Eh, what else do you have...?"


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My dog goes nuts for his Chewber style frisbee. It's a nice soft rubber, and he chomps it on the return. I got the one that doubles as a water dish...uh, not any more, lol. It's heavier than the other rubber frisbees, so it's easier to throw.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Colie CVT said:


> ...
> Just was curious if anyone else was into frisbee with their dogs? ... I like it since they have to think a little harder with angles, distance and height (which can vary).





Pax8 said:


> I've been working on getting mine into frisbee. He's just not a very good catch yet.  But he's building enthusiasm. Especially after he found out that if he catches it, we have a tug session. We have the West Paw Zisc. It's flexible, tough, and perfect for throwing or tugging.


I love playing frisbee. I used to play Ultimate frisbee when I was younger and then got into disc golf. I was never able to interest my last dog but the new pup just loves chasing down his Flying Squirrel. 

The Flying Squirrel floats in the air pretty well but is difficult to throw with accuracy. It also has "feet" that lift up the tough fabric inner surface so he can pick it back up again easily.

He hasn't tried to catch one yet, however. I like Pax8's idea about a tug session reward for catching it. 

Does anyone have other tips for getting him to catch it? If I could get him to catch it just once I would throw a huge party and then a game of tug. I bet he would catch on then. But that first catch has been eluding us.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Athena is a frisbee nut too! She likes it better than balls now... I cannot figure out though how to get Eden into toys at all. She will chase them, sniff them and walk away... her only interest is food/treats. Is there any way to change that?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have two that are bonkers over it. I take 2 Frisbees out and stagger throwing them. I will call a name and send one out and while he is making his catch I throw the other. My biggest problem is Noah jumps crazy high so I try to keep them low to prevent injury (he's only 9 months old).


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I like using them for send outs. Its perfect, the way they're flat on the ground. I worry about letting them kinda sail when I throw them though, having the dog jump awkwardly. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUwMhLlC95M


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Mister C said:


> Does anyone have other tips for getting him to catch it? If I could get him to catch it just once I would throw a huge party and then a game of tug. QUOTE]
> 
> Here how I teach it. First I get the dog catching a ball and loving it. Next I hold a Frisbee and move it in and out of their mouth a few times so they get the feel of how to catch it. Next step is throwing it right to them from a short distance. Once they start catching it, I then throw it a little to either side so they have to move a tad to catch it (still from a short distance). Once they are solid on that I start to throw it father from them and eventually a 'real' throw. Once they have the actual catch down the rest doesn't take long. Just be careful on height, they twist and turn and jump too high and I worry about injury. I try to keep them lower but sometimes they take off.
> 
> Take your time, one step at a time and they will get it especially if you make if fun fun fun. Also I use the soft Frisbees.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Mister C said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have other tips for getting him to catch it? If I could get him to catch it just once I would throw a huge party and then a game of tug. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## OrangeJillius (May 29, 2013)

I just wanted to post that Tractor Supply has really nice dog frisbees. They are 6 bucks and a nice, sort of gel rubber. They are fairly tough as well. The first one I bought lasted 4 or 5 weeks and that was with a fair amount of playing/tugging with it. The new one has lasted 2 months with same amount of throwing/catching but little tug. She prefers chasing it down right now to tugging with it. They are very similar to the Toys R Us brand of frisbees sold at the pet stores, but much cheaper. They are bright colors too (pink, orange, blue) that you can see pretty well if they get lost in the grass. They sort of float as well, although if they flip over and fill with water, not so much. Here is a pic of Abby with hers in her pool.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Frisbee is WAY too hard on the joints. Husband's former room mate ruined his BC with frisbee.


----------



## Susie07 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, Blanketback!

My girl, Maggie, is obsessed with her Chewber. She fetches it and brings it back, but she will NOT give it up. In fact, the "Jaws of Life" couldn't pry it out of her mouth until she's good and ready. 

Susan


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Way more replies than the last time that I checked this!  

I love seeing pictures of dogs having fun and doing something that they like! I do think that you have to consider your dog and the build of them, keeping the frisbee at the kind of level where it sails just enough they can catch it as it floats, but not so they're jumping insanely high for it. My golden tries too hard for it, so I have started to work at keeping my throws low so that he doesn't attempt to do backflips for it lol.

I really am thinking of getting one of the flimsy ones for Doyle. I haven't gotten him interested in playing tug with me when I have a toy. Even holding onto it for a time when he has it and I just tug a little generally has him dropping it right away. But the frisbee is different. He doesn't want to give them up, and I am hoping to make it a reward/stepping stone for different things I want to try with him. Definitely glad to have a few different softer ones to try!  

I am also insanely careful of my dogs when it comes to possible injuries. I work for a specialty hospital and I think I have annoyed the surgeons I work with at times for thinking something had to be wrong with my dog, only to have them perfectly fine when looked at lol. Plus the physiotherapist gives me some nice tips a lot of the time to help strengthen different parts on my dogs. She has helped my dogs out a lot already since Myles had some concerning signs when younger and Leia pulled her iliopsoas muscle last year.


----------



## AJmom (Mar 29, 2013)

Saxon is 7 month old and I used to just give him a frisbee when he was little to play with. He is absolutely crazy about frisbees and is pretty good at catching them already. I think he will be very good at it once he is full grown. I am careful not to throw it too high.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Disc NUTZ*

I use a few different Discs, the different styles seem to work a little differently. I like the Sonic large Disc. With the right kind of high throw the Disc hovers and it lets the dog momentarily set himself up like a baseball fielder waiting for a pop up. The raring to go sends Hoby up into the air as the two meet. It is great to watch. Gotta get some pics.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

My border collie and young GSD both compete in disc. We LOVE it and the people in the community and travel pretty far to compete when we can! 





 




 




 
This was Patton's first disc event in June! 

patty5 by DJetzel, on Flickr

patty7 by DJetzel, on Flickr

His second event in July...

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

and play. 

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Djetzel- what kind of discs are you using? I have the Jawz and they last forever but don't fly real well. I also buy the hyperflight competition discs but they get destroyed pretty quickly. I've tried cloth but they also don't fly well.

My dog is pretty hard on the discs and I like to reward her with tug on occasion.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Love the videos DJEtzel! Especially fun to watch that flip work.  Maybe we just need more short distance practice, but Kaiju is hilariously bad at any long distance catches so far. He jumps either WAY to early or WAY too late. He puts so much energy into it though, I don't think he would have any problems learning to do flips like Recon. But his needs work on his timing or he's never going to actually catch one.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I have gotten Myles to flip a bit on accident when I throw things on the close up. Only thing that Myles seems to think that more power and flight help in lol. 

I need to learn how to throw better though. Man I am more the issue than my dogs are! That all looks like so much fun Danielle! I wish that I knew where to find something like that around here. All three of my kids really are into it. Doyle has even figured out how to catch it and I've really only thrown for him on purpose two times when we've been out. I'm not sure if Leia was taught before I got her, but she has pretty good aim. She likes to stay low. Myles is a leaper. 

I definitely need to get some better disks too. I've just been getting the cheap petsmart ones for now. Get us all used to working it well before I add in the complication of me not knowing how to throw so great LOL. Doesn't help either that thanks to an injury at work, my dominant arm can be compromised. 

Thanks for sharing those videos!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Muskeg said:


> Hey Djetzel- what kind of discs are you using? I have the Jawz and they last forever but don't fly real well. I also buy the hyperflight competition discs but they get destroyed pretty quickly. I've tried cloth but they also don't fly well.
> 
> My dog is pretty hard on the discs and I like to reward her with tug on occasion.


 I am a Hero Disc USA supporter, but our best disc (for Patton to tug) is a very old Jawz disc - the blue one shown with Patton in pictures. Sadly, they don't make them like that anymore, so we use the Hero Super Swirl or Super sonics with decent success. He tugs on the Super Swirl sometimes (though I hold back to keep the disc safe!) and I have had it for a few weeks with minimal half-punctures. The super sonics didn't last quite as long. He is very hard on discs. 



Pax8 said:


> Love the videos DJEtzel! Especially fun to watch that flip work.  Maybe we just need more short distance practice, but Kaiju is hilariously bad at any long distance catches so far. He jumps either WAY to early or WAY too late. He puts so much energy into it though, I don't think he would have any problems learning to do flips like Recon. But his needs work on his timing or he's never going to actually catch one.


 Thanks! It is probably a good idea to start closer. Does he catch rollers off the ground well? How old is he? Building success and confidence close will be the foundation for getting further from you! 



Colie CVT said:


> I have gotten Myles to flip a bit on accident when I throw things on the close up. Only thing that Myles seems to think that more power and flight help in lol.
> 
> I need to learn how to throw better though. Man I am more the issue than my dogs are! That all looks like so much fun Danielle! I wish that I knew where to find something like that around here. All three of my kids really are into it. Doyle has even figured out how to catch it and I've really only thrown for him on purpose two times when we've been out. I'm not sure if Leia was taught before I got her, but she has pretty good aim. She likes to stay low. Myles is a leaper.
> 
> ...


 Oh I need to learn to throw better too! I have some good friends in the sport so they have helped me a lot, and taking up disc golf has helped, too! 

You should check out pvybe.com for video walk throughs on disc skills. Ron and Apryl are the gurus of the sport- hoping to attend a seminar and camp from them this year sometime! 

Also, if you can throw a petsmart disc, you'll have a lot more luck throwing a real competition disc - check out www.herodiscusa.com for some options!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is a frisbee fiend. I buy the small Jawz by Hyperflite because they last forever. I throw them along the ground and he chases them or I throw them kind of chest level for him to catch. I never throw them so he has to jump- mostly because he likes to keep his feet on the ground and I don't want any injuries


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Lola is a frisbee nut! She would play all day if I let her. We get the frisbees from Tractor Supply and she won't play with them until she's chewed the a little. She's weird. We had a kong, but she chewed it. 


Lola11m2-055 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

Lola11m2-056 by stmcfred1, on Flickr

This is her ALL day long 

Lola11m2-041 by stmcfred1, on Flickr


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I will have to check those websites out! I have gotten better at throwing than I was, but I've never had one let alone three dogs who will play frisbee and who can catch it with some amount of accuracy! Even the puppy is doing pretty darn decent all things considered.  I took some pictures of them the other night that I have to load up. It is hard to be the one who is trying to throw the disks and take pictures at the same time LOL! One day I will make my video minion have to film while I am throwing. 

I don't expect much but the dogs love it and I like how they have to think a little more and plan according to my ability to throw the frisbee that day. >>


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Thanks! It is probably a good idea to start closer. Does he catch rollers off the ground well? How old is he? Building success and confidence close will be the foundation for getting further from you!


Not super great at catching it no matter how close or far, ground or air. Sometimes when it's thrown straight at his face at the perfect angle. But his timing has just been so off every time we've tried to practice that he gets frustrated with it quickly.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Pax8 said:


> Not super great at catching it no matter how close or far, ground or air. Sometimes when it's thrown straight at his face at the perfect angle. But his timing has just been so off every time we've tried to practice that he gets frustrated with it quickly.


Where is he in position to you when you throw? Have you tried an "around"?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Where is he in position to you when you throw? Have you tried an "around"?


I'm not sure what an "around" is? Usually he is in front of me and I'll throw it a little higher than chest level and have it go to the side a little. If it comes straight at him, he doesn't seem to be too good at judging the distance. If it goes slightly to the side, he's not too bad at snapping it out of the air.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Starmark Easy Glide DuraFoam Disc*

From the different discs I have used the Starmark Easy Glide DuraFoam Disc seems to work the best at low level, traveling long, straight and true. This disc is great if you want to keep all fours on the ground. It was the easiest to throw right out of the package with a nice weight and feel.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Pax8 said:


> I'm not sure what an "around" is? Usually he is in front of me and I'll throw it a little higher than chest level and have it go to the side a little. If it comes straight at him, he doesn't seem to be too good at judging the distance. If it goes slightly to the side, he's not too bad at snapping it out of the air.


Teaching the dog to "go around" you can set them up to track the disc better for a catch. Typically for right handed throwers it is clockwise around you and for left handed it's counter clockwise. If you're doing more elaborate throws you'd teach the opposite as well. If you watch my videos, you can see my dogs travel around me before each toss so that they're in line to chase it and can see where it's going.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Teaching the dog to "go around" you can set them up to track the disc better for a catch. Typically for right handed throwers it is clockwise around you and for left handed it's counter clockwise. If you're doing more elaborate throws you'd teach the opposite as well. If you watch my videos, you can see my dogs travel around me before each toss so that they're in line to chase it and can see where it's going.


Ah ok! I never understood before why disc dogs did that so much. I'll try it out with Kaiju and see if we can get some better catches. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We are getting into it. Legend is Patton's brother and he loves it! We play 2-3 times a day. Because of his age and enthusiasm, I stick to multiple outings of shorter sessions with shorter throws. He used to be really good about not jumping up, just waiting for the disc and grabbing it, but now that his drive is building, he's launching higher and sooner so during the week we only practice in my front yard which is 45' wide. He *can* catch a lot farther than that though, and maybe once on the weekends I take him to a park and let him do some longer tosses. I won't be doing freestyle with him due to his size/breed.

Here he is at 6 months, catching a water toy. I started him with a water toy because I'm training him for dock diving, but he liked that so much now I'm getting into frisbee as well. Now I use whatever frisbees Danielle got me.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

"Now I use whatever frisbees Danielle got me." 

LOL. Hero Super Heros! ;D


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Is that water toy one of the chuck it frisbees? I have one of those and I've never tried it on land! I may have to do that one. 

I tried getting video of them the other day, but my throwing was really off and they were getting tired quickly so they weren't doing super great lol. Off day. One day I will get some video of my kids!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Legend uses a ZipFlight or a Water Skimmer for dock diving. Yes I started throwing the ZipFlight on land. It's fine for shorter tosses and also won't give the dog a bloody mouth b/c it's soft (my dogs end up bleeding anytime we play with Hero discs). I also have the ParaFlight disc but had a crazy experience using it the first time. I threw it out over the water and it must've caught a breeze because it actually kept elevating and going farther and farther out. Once it hit the water, Legend didn't see it and it rides really low in the water. Legend kept swimming and swimming...never saw it. Then he saw a boat crossing the lake to anchor on this sandy point where people party and he was 2/3 of the way across the lake following this boat until someone kayaked out to him and got him back, lol!


----------



## Beverly (Nov 8, 2011)

The best, longest-lasting Frisbee we've tried is the golf disc made by Innova. I bought 2, lost one, but the other is still working well despite countless retrieves, and more thank a few attempts to chew it. It flies accurately, depending, of course, on the skill of the handler! We never use tennis balls anymore, after hearing the horror stories about ball-crazy GSD's (and other large breeds) dying after they get them lodged in their throats!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Beverly said:


> The best, longest-lasting Frisbee we've tried is the golf disc made by Innova. I bought 2, lost one, but the other is still working well despite countless retrieves, and more thank a few attempts to chew it. It flies accurately, depending, of course, on the skill of the handler! We never use tennis balls anymore, after hearing the horror stories about ball-crazy GSD's (and other large breeds) dying after they get them lodged in their throats!


Is it a disc golf disc or a dog disc? I have never heard of innova making dog discs...


----------



## Beverly (Nov 8, 2011)

It's a golf disc. Through no fault of his own, all our other frisbees, including those "made for dogs" (LOL), had holes, tears, cracks, and breaks after one or two play sessions. We checked the reviews on amazon.com when looking for a replacement, and read about the Innova golf discs. The reviewer slammed the frisbee being sold, saying it lasted only 10 minutes playing with his dog. He then suggested the Innova, which we bought. I bought it before summer this year, and we're still playing with it now in the winter! It shows some wear, of course, but still flies beautifully. It's much better in the snow than a ball that sinks. Of course, after play time, I don't let Dutch keep it as a chewie toy - it gets put away.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Beverly said:


> It's a golf disc. Through no fault of his own, all our other frisbees, including those "made for dogs" (LOL), had holes, tears, cracks, and breaks after one or two play sessions. We checked the reviews on amazon.com when looking for a replacement, and read about the Innova golf discs. The reviewer slammed the frisbee being sold, saying it lasted only 10 minutes playing with his dog. He then suggested the Innova, which we bought. I bought it before summer this year, and we're still playing with it now in the winter! It shows some wear, of course, but still flies beautifully. It's much better in the snow than a ball that sinks. Of course, after play time, I don't let Dutch keep it as a chewie toy - it gets put away.


Sorry! You totally said that and I didn't notice it in your original post. 

Just a friendly precaution- they make dog discs lighter and thinner for a reason - safety. It's extremely discouraged to play disc with your dog with a golf disc because due to weight of the disc it's easy to break teeth. Dog discs will eventually puncture or rip, especially if you have cheaper ones, but they are safe and fly properly for a dog to catch.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

This thread makes me so happy!! I literally just signed on today to check and see if any other GSD's do frisbee!! I'm been trying to teach my pup tricks!!


http://youtu.be/Fwd8JmJIR_8


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone do freestyle? Or know any GSD's that do?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I compete in freestyle with my Border Collie and will be competing with Patton some day. We are just working on freestyle flatwork and rebounds now.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

This is a round of "4way play" at purina farms from the weekend that Patton competed in. Check out his air at :27


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

My GS female (2yrs) started loving freezbe lately, I use soft one (canvas base) and she mastered flight tracking and catching it in the air. Absolutely loves it and now we are on the second freezbe in four months.


----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

*AVOID High Air Twisting and Turning*

We saw the vids on the Frisbee demonstrations. The frisbee tosses appear safe because the dog is not forced to jump and twist in the air.
Flinging the Frisbee too high in the air which causes the dog to twist and turn in mid air is dangerous to his spine.
You've all seen the Whippets twist and turn to catch their Frisbees in mid air. Well, GSDs are not thin and lightweight like Whippets, so
don't make your dog perform "tricks" that nature did not intend for him.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

rjstrotz said:


> We saw the vids on the Frisbee demonstrations. The frisbee tosses appear safe because the dog is not forced to jump and twist in the air.
> Flinging the Frisbee too high in the air which causes the dog to twist and turn in mid air is dangerous to his spine.
> You've all seen the Whippets twist and turn to catch their Frisbees in mid air. Well, GSDs are not thin and lightweight like Whippets, so
> don't make your dog perform "tricks" that nature did not intend for him.


What twists and turns are you talking about? 

Flips?


----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

*"FCE" in GSDs*

Your recent video shows the quick twist/turn mid-air movement that could be dangerous. Of course, the dog you show in your video is young and likely less than two.

Large dogs like GSDs can suffer from FCE (fibrocartilaginous embolism) which comes on suddenly from this type of hard play. It is frightening to see your dog with a quick onset of hind leg paralysis.

I'm not saying stop playing Frisbee. I'm just cautioning you not to keep making the creature leap so that he has to contort his body to catch the darn toy. Forward leaps are fine; it's the odd twisting and turning that
is unnatural to a long spine that is weighted down by heavy bone and
muscle.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

That looks like such fun Danielle!  Myles likes to do that flipping thing also. I keep fearing that he will hurt himself, but he hasn't yet. Patton looks pretty in control of himself to me. I had been thinking about trying to start some freestyle with my kids. See if any of them get into it. They certainly love going for frisbees. However it is hard to get pictures or video when you are trying to do it by yourself lol.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

rjstrotz said:


> Your recent video shows the quick twist/turn mid-air movement that could be dangerous. Of course, the dog you show in your video is young and likely less than two.
> 
> Large dogs like GSDs can suffer from FCE (fibrocartilaginous embolism) which comes on suddenly from this type of hard play. It is frightening to see your dog with a quick onset of hind leg paralysis.
> 
> ...


 Yes, the dog in my video is 15 mos old. He also has amazing body control for his size and age! I am huge proponent of body conditioning, exercise at their own pace, lots of off leash running, swimming, rear end awareness training, and getting puppies used to moving from a young age. Teaching them how to move their bodies and use muscles appropriately while they're young will help prevent injuries when they are full grown and completely unaware of the way they are moving.

I don't know where you've heard that such flipping could be painful or dangerous, though, and would love to hear more about that! He was spinning a little awkwardly, so I did consult with a few world-class competitors (in disc dog) both in person and online for some help fixing my throws to keep his landing safe, which is the very most important part. Now I'm throwing a little differently and he is sure to land well with proper disc placement.

As with everything, doing it improperly can certainly be dangerous, so it's up to us as owners to keep the game fun and safe. I noticed his odd flip so I reached out to ask if it looked normal for a larger breed dog, and what I could do to fix it, and got some great feedback. We will continue working on flips as he ages, rebounds, vaults, and flatwork for disc freestyle. I don't know anyone in the sport that has ever had such an injury with a dog- I really think prevention and safety are key - making sure I'm throwing properly and that the dog knows how to move their body.




Colie CVT said:


> That looks like such fun Danielle!  Myles likes to do that flipping thing also. I keep fearing that he will hurt himself, but he hasn't yet. Patton looks pretty in control of himself to me. I had been thinking about trying to start some freestyle with my kids. See if any of them get into it. They certainly love going for frisbees. However it is hard to get pictures or video when you are trying to do it by yourself lol.


 I had a few people that have been involved in disc for quite some time tell me that he has absolutely amazing body awareness and control and that made me very happy. We have only worked on this flipping a handful of times since he turned a year old, on matting or soft ground, with just a few reps each time. I fixed my throwing (and don't have the better throws recorded yet) and he is landing safely, so we will continue to develop this trick slowly in the coming years. There's no reason he should ever hurt himself as long as I am throwing appropriately, to ensure he continues landing safely.

I always set up my camera phone on a table and step out into the ring to play around, that way I can check everything over afterwards to make sure it looks safe (and good!) and to share any cool moments, as well. It would be great to see more GSDs playing freestyle - I know a few large dogs, and a handful of GSDs or so, but they aren't as common as the smaller herders. There are some great online resources for disc training like Pvybe.com and some awesome facebook disc and training groups as well. You should join them and look around!


----------

